# 6115M transmission problem



## Cantrellc123 (Apr 30, 2019)

I went to use my 6115M tractor today and have an issue. It will travel about 50 yards and then quit pulling and the neutral light will illuminate. I can manually shift the shifter back to neutral and then back into gear and it will go another 50 yards or so doing it all over again. Forward or reverse makes no difference.

the code 191 . 17 shows each time this happens


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Transmission output shaft speed not reading. Computer can’t tell tractors moving. Check wiring. Those type sensors often have a clearance adjustment too. Or could be bad. Just a Hall effect sensor watching the shaft speed.


----------



## Wethay (Jul 17, 2015)

I've seen it in a new tractor of another color.


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Apr 30, 2019)

The speedometer seems to be working correctl.

can anyone direct me to where this sensor is located?


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Apr 30, 2019)

Wethay said:


> I've seen it in a new tractor of another color.


This tractor has about 3400 hours on it.


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

Most likely a sensor. Call up your local JD dealer and they should be able to tell you where it’s located at and get parts for it.


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Apr 30, 2019)

Finally have the tractor repaired. I had the JD mobile repair called for the repair. The wheel speed sensor was shown to be bad. The guy puts another on and no change. That guy chased every possible avenue for repair. Finally calls it a day telling me he is going to do more research. Comes back in 2 days as they tell him to install another sensor. That solved it as the first new sensor was defective.


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

That sounds like an expensive simple fix! I hope JD covered the time.


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Apr 30, 2019)

HayMike said:


> That sounds like an expensive simple fix! I hope JD covered the time.


actually no they didn’t. You should see the invoice. Total of $1,008.09. Best I can tell a bit over 5 hours labor charged to me. I asked for an itemized invoice and what I bas got stated ZERO for parts, $100.00 misc, and the balance trip fee ($75.00) and the rest labor. I’m disputing this.


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Apr 30, 2019)

i know with auto repair shops there is a stated time needed to perform various repair. Is there anything similar for service on JD tractors? When I requested this service I gave them the trouble code which indicates the faulty sensor so it should have been an easy fix had the replacement sensor not been defective.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Cantrellc123 said:


> actually no they didn’t. You should see the invoice. Total of $1,008.09. Best I can tell a bit over 5 hours labor charged to me. I asked for an itemized invoice and what I bas got stated ZERO for parts, $100.00 misc, and the balance trip fee ($75.00) and the rest labor. I’m disputing this.


Good Luck. I had similar scenario,took years and they didn't want to take responsibility for their mess up.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm not sure if Deere has flat rate repair hours/costs figured like the automotive world...


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

JD has had flat rate hours/cost even back in 70's-80's when I served as JD dealer service manager


----------



## Cantrellc123 (Apr 30, 2019)

update, I’ve been told JD corporate has overcharged me $405.00 and my dealer is waiting for the refund. 🤦‍♂️ My disgust with green paint grows...


----------

